# Egg size question



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Would crossing different strains of pigeon cause a different egg size? I have 2 satinette hens that both just layed eggs. I recently squired the birds ad one of them had been housed with homers so there is a very slight chance the eggs are fertile. One egg is a lot larger than the others, could this be because of a homer x satinette mix? What are other reasons for eggs being larger than others? For a link to a picture of the eggs please see the pet pigeons and doves " I have eggs. Yay! Kinda" thread. Thanks for your input


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

A hen usually lays the same size eggs but sometimes they lay one slightly bigger than the other. 
The cock bird has no influence on the size of a hens eggs.
Through inbreeding egg size becomes smaller. Shield frillbacks have larger eggs than other frillbacks because the shields are a new colour and have racer genes in them making them not as inbred.
Smaller breeds usually have smaller eggs and larger breeds have larger eggs.
Occasionally a hen may lay a tiny egg like that of a finch or canary and occasionally a hen may lay a double yolker, a huge egg with two yolks.


----------

